# Looking for the seller of the sunburst Santa Cruz OM that sold here a few months ago?...



## kabong (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi;
I was interested in that sunburst Santa Cruz that sold here a few months ago, but, it sold. No problem. However, I do have a few questions about that model Santa Cruz. So, if you were the seller of that guitar, could you please contact me?

...& yes; I did try going through all the "SOLD" listings up to page 20 with no luck...

Hoping to hear from you!

Thank you


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

This one? SOLD - MINT! 2020 Santa Cruz OM Grand Custom...


----------



## kabong (Mar 30, 2014)

Jalexander said:


> This one? SOLD - MINT! 2020 Santa Cruz OM Grand Custom...


 No. That's my post. LOL!  .

Thanks though for trying to help me out. I think that maybe he deleted the header of his "SOLD" post & I didn't go through any of those.

But hey; thanks again!
Cheers!


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

kabong said:


> No. That's my post. LOL!  .
> 
> Thanks though for trying to help me out. I think that maybe he deleted the header of his "SOLD" post & I didn't go through any of those.
> 
> ...


Yikes… where’s the facepalm emoji?!?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@kabong, I have no idea about this guitar but I giggle every time I see kabong bubbaloo!

Yah, I am that old!


----------



## Senator91 (Feb 8, 2018)

SOLD - Price Drop* Santa Cruz Arlen Roth OM Custom


One of my favourite acoustic guitars I've ever owned. It sounds amazing for fingerstyle/flatpicking. Bought this from Folkway Music, and have had it properly humidified since. Excellent condition, with some very minor play wear. Frets are in excellent shape. Comes with the original hardshell...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## kabong (Mar 30, 2014)

Senator91 said:


> SOLD - Price Drop* Santa Cruz Arlen Roth OM Custom
> 
> 
> One of my favourite acoustic guitars I've ever owned. It sounds amazing for fingerstyle/flatpicking. Bought this from Folkway Music, and have had it properly humidified since. Excellent condition, with some very minor play wear. Frets are in excellent shape. Comes with the original hardshell...
> ...


That's that one! Thanks Senator91!


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

Did you reach the seller? 

Not sure whether this is the exact same guitar or not, but this has been posted for some time now: Santa Cruz OM -AR Custom | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## kabong (Mar 30, 2014)

Jayg28 said:


> Did you reach the seller?
> 
> Not sure whether this is the exact same guitar or not, but this has been posted for some time now: Santa Cruz OM -AR Custom | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


Yes. I did contact the seller here who then told me about this one on Kijji that you're referring to. I contacted that seller, on Kijiji, but he claims that he is the original owner of the guitar. Implying that it is NOT the same one that was listed here Hmmm...Weird???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kabong said:


> Yes. I did contact the seller here who then told me about this one on Kijji that you're referring to. I contacted that seller, on Kijiji, but he claims that he is the original owner of the guitar. Implying that it is NOT the same one that was listed here Hmmm...Weird???


Folkway Music here in Kitchener-Waterloo sold Santa Cruz acoustics.


----------



## kabong (Mar 30, 2014)

greco said:


> Folkway Music here in Kitchener-Waterloo sold Santa Cruz acoustics.


I see. Thanks.


----------

